# Terry Farley/Apricots



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi.. I was going thru old posts and saw your post about using Paul Clas. I have known Paul since he was still in diapers (love to tease him about it) and Joannie and I bred dogs together for several years. Small world!
I know Paul was recently handing a very pretty apricot bitch - is she one of yours?

He will be handling my new silver pup I just got in frim Florence Graham . I can't wait!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't know any of these people myself, but I sure admire Farley's apricots! Beautiful dogs.


----------

